# Study Time



## heraclitus (Jun 18, 2013)

How many hours a day do you study? Remember to specify what school you attend.
I attend Classical High School (Italy) and I have to study 4-5 hours a day in the afternoon! It's so stressing! What about you?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Attended TED the top school in my country(Turkey) and probably the best in all surrounding countries. Largest in Europe bla bla... Summary: A Pretty Good School.
I was in IB (International Baccalaureate) Program, Interestingly we took both the IB program and the National program *at the same time* because the government doesnt allow only IB programs, which doubles the workload. About %70 of the IB students failed (there are about 1000 students in every grade, at 9th grade IB students are about %50 %50 with IB/national.) and got back to the national program. We also had a scientists program for 24 top students, I deliberately failed the entrance exam to that, wouldnt want to live 4 years with total nerds (sorry) (Wouldnt be able to enter it anyways, even if I did try  lol, but why risk it )

Anyway we had to attend voluntary social work, sports and cultural activities in our extracurricular time to graduate from IB. 

(*ANSWER*)Except for that^, I studied a total of absolute 0 hours every day. With the exception of about 2 hours a day before the exam. I do however, learn 3 new things everyday since middle-school. Regardless of the field. Just 3 things. takes about 15 minutes every day. Most of it disappears in the depths of my memory but some actually stay and help me a lot. (Like its been 5-6 years since I read up on alexandrias genesis but about 3 weeks ago someone mentioned it and I was like "awww yeah")

*Why do you study anyway, its kinda pointless isnt it?* I mean, if you think you cant learn without studying at home why are you going to school... seems they are bad at teaching, If you can learn at school just bullshit your way through exams using "N" you dont need to memorize anything.

Extra info (we did go to school 8 hours a day (40 a week)), we did have various elective lessons (like programming, PE, music, dancing, geometry(extreme stuff not the usual) etc...) We had 4 languages thought at our school (French Turkish English and German) It was a private school etc etc.. 

Oh yeah btw im in EEE now in one of the top universities in the world, I still dont study daily but before midterms and finals I study for about a couple hours (4-5h a day) for 1-2 days.


----------



## heraclitus (Jun 18, 2013)

(reaction to your situation) Well, this is is really outstanding. You are very lucky. I envy you. I mean, it's completely different from my situation. The thing that surprises me most is the selection your school makes, and I suppose it's because of this that you can do "extreme" programming or geometry. I'm not surprised that our school system sucks so much: I have to wait for the stupid guys in my class and, moreover, they venture to tease me. The second thing I like is obviously the fact you don't have to study so much, even if I think that you are an exception (you seem quite intelligent) an I suppose that other students have to study at least 1 hour a day...

(*ANSWER* to your question) I have lessons from 8:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m, from Monday to Saturday. Then I have to do the homework for the next day. This usually consist of a translation from Latin or Greek, and a lot of pages of Literature (Italian, English, Latin, Greek), History or Philosophy. I'm luck I mustn't study Maths or Physics so much: however I'm really scared for my future. I will study engineering in Milan's Polytechnic (maybe you know it, it's one of the few decent schools here, in my opinion) and I think that in the first period I won't be able to compete with the other students.
So why do I study? I'm forced to do it. We have short oral tests every day. Periodical exams are only written ones, and they usually come in the end of each month. The most important part of your total mark comes form these oral tests (interrogazioni) and every day each teacher tests someone of us. Moreover, if you are not prepared, your teacher humiliates you (well of course not all the teachers, but if they don't do so, we don't study their subjects...)
Thank goodness next year this will end. Yes, these humanistic studies can be exciting... in the first time. Now I can't stand them anymore! 

I repeat it, you are very lucky, friend. Let me know what you think about my situation! I hope I have been clear, it's quite difficult to explain.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

heraclitus said:


> The second thing I like is obviously the fact you don't have to study so much, even if I think that you are an exception (you seem quite intelligent) an I suppose that other students have to study at least 1 hour a day...


Thanks, but not really.. I mean in EEE, I guess they do, but in HS not many people did. Daily repetition makes you memorize stuff not learn. Once you learn how something works, you dont really need to memorize anything.



> (*ANSWER* to your question) I have lessons from 8:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m, from Monday to Saturday. Then I have to do the homework for the next day.


How do these other "stupid people" you speak of do this?



> I'm really scared for my future. I will study engineering in Milan's Polytechnic and I think that in the first period I won't be able to compete with the other students.


(yes I've heard) Dont worry about it, uni is easier than HS. The lessons are harder but it feels less boring while studying since you are actually doing something you chose and like.



> So why do I study? I'm forced to do it. We have short oral tests every day. Periodical exams are only written ones, and they usually come in the end of each month. The most important part of your total mark comes form these oral tests and every day each teacher tests someone of us. *Moreover, if you are not prepared, your teacher humiliates you*


Bold: That actually sounds fun 

I think you push a bit too much on your INF*J* side, I could advise you not to take things too seriously but we both know thats not a possibility 
Well, you have 2 options, either you can keep it about 5 more months until it ends, 
or
You can find a more pleasing method to study,
The method I love is to find an (cute (keeps my attention longer) if possible) ENFJ to teach me the subject.

Some people record lessons, some people write songs about it and on and on, you just have to find a fun method to study...

Oh btw, side note: learn how to do a british accent, helps a lot in collage. In every way.


----------



## heraclitus (Jun 18, 2013)

Tzara said:


> How do these other "stupid people" you speak of do this?


This is a very interesting point.
Well, in my classroom almost everybody studies from 3:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. I've noticed, indeed, that, doing so, you can get a "6" (sufficient) and even a 7 in the oral tests. The most difficult part is to get the sufficiency in the written tests. The "dragons" in Classical High School are Maths and translations from Latin and Greek: you have two hours to translate in Italian (of course using a dictionary) a 10-12 lines passage and, believe me, it's not easy: cases (like in German), unusual meanings, strange syntactical structures and, above all, interpretation. You need daily exercise to get these skills (and even if you are intuitive, you have to do your homework daily, because the next day it could be checked and you could get a bad mark if you are not prepared). In fact many people fail, especially in the first two years (which we indeed call "Gymnasium" because are a gym for the mind). Many others - like a lot of my schoolmates - survive copying from the Internet (using mobile phones et cetera) or from somebody else - or they are simply protected by the teachers because they are "sons of..."

Now, the most rational solution would me to do the same and copy.

But I'm an IN*F*J! roud:



> I think you push a bit too much on your INFJ side, I could advise you not to take things too seriously but we both know thats not a possibility


:tongue: Yes, this is very true... I'm a very anxious personal and sometimes I exaggerate.
Nonetheless, in my opinion, some teachers are cruel, especially with the weaker students...



> uni is easier than HS. The lessons are harder but it feels less boring while studying since you are actually doing something you chose and like.


Yes, I've heard it. I'm really looking forward to my college experience. Well, Engineering it's not exactly my dream, but I like it enough. And one day, I will move away, maybe in Britain (you're right, I must learn British accent - actually I'm quite ridiculous when I speak English), or in Denmark...


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

heraclitus said:


> Now, the most rational solution would me to do the same and copy.


Yeah ^^ , Smart phones make it really easy. Especially if you can use AirDroid.


> :tongue: Yes, this is very true... I'm a very anxious personal and sometimes I exaggerate.
> Nonetheless, in my opinion, some teachers are cruel, especially with the weaker students...


They are just trying to get you ready


> Yes, I've heard it. I'm really looking forward to my college experience. Well, Engineering it's not exactly my dream, but I like it enough. And one day, I will move away, maybe in Britain (you're right, I must learn British accent - actually I'm quite ridiculous when I speak English), or in Denmark...


Brit Accents and Britain does not mix well  Mainly because people can understand that you are faking it, and even if they dont its not really a good trait to have. Everyone except for "Pakistani Cashiers" have it.
In anywhere else, people generally threat you better if you have a British accent. Also when you are bullshitting it sounds like you know something.


----------



## heraclitus (Jun 18, 2013)

> They are just trying to get you ready


Probably it's what they want to do, also considering they received the same "training". But some students... well, let's say that this education had very bad results on them...


> Brit Accents and Britain does not mix well  Mainly because people can understand that you are faking it, and even if they dont its not really a good trait to have. Everyone except for "Pakistani Cashiers" have it.


That's funny! :laughing:


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Honestly, maybe 1-2 *TOTAL *unless there's a quiz in the short term future, or about 5-6 hours a week. The "expectation" here is that you spend 2 hours studying for each hour that you spend in class, but that's bull. I've found that it's a waste of time reading word for word and memorizing what's in the book, the more important thing is to understand key concepts and translate them into functional/practical knowledge which in turn allows easier memorization for exams. Even then, I tend to avoid courses that cause me high levels of stress that aren't necessary to what I'm doing in the grand scheme of things. I'm at the age where life happens and school often gets dumped into a tertiary role compared to other things like actually living - aka achieving a work/life balance, something the school gives 0 fucks about, yet every company I've worked for has placed a massive importance on.

Once you experience enough things in life, you tend to find out where the school is taking advantage of students who haven't worked in a career as opposed to the job. In my experience, the teachers and their expectations prove they're on a power trip. The jerks enforce it, but the cool teachers pretty much teach all you need to know in class where you can ask questions or work with other people to develop a deeper knowledge than what is in the book.

Also, I do realize school in Europe is different, my views are based on the US education system which can be considered a joke compared to a few dozen other nations around the world.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I tend to study a fair amount! I seem to do work AND something fun at the same time though (i.e. reading through notes/making notes/ essay or report writing AND talking to a friend online, listening to music etc)


----------



## heraclitus (Jun 18, 2013)

> I'm at the age where life happens and school often gets dumped into a tertiary role compared to other things like actually living - aka achieving a work/life balance, something the school gives 0 fucks about, yet every company I've worked for has placed a massive importance on.


I think this is one of the most important differences between Anglo-Saxon education system (which has been exported in many other parts of the world, of course) and our one: we don't give space for part-time jobs and so on. Well, I should say that I live in a country where 25-30% of young people (younger than 30, if I'm not wrong) are unemployed... This is very dangerous for the society: many of them live (and have a lot of fun) thanks to their parents, but when the supplies are cut off, they don't know what to do.


> reading through notes/making notes/ essay or report writing AND talking to a friend online, listening to music


I'm doing like this in the last weeks


----------



## sankgreen70 (Feb 2, 2014)

I attend the university i study 4 hours at day


----------



## sankgreen70 (Feb 2, 2014)

what do you think the best school in the world?


----------



## heraclitus (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you talking of school system? If so, I think that the best one is the British one (I've heard US school has his problems as well), However, I think that my ideal school doesn't exist yet. 
If you are talking of a specific school, I've heard that the best High School is Eton in England and the best university is Harvard in the US.


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

I procrastinate. It's horrible. But I always get my work done. I really don't like studying... the time constraint makes me anxious.


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm currently taking a master's degree in economics, and if you include lectures and seminars, I'm spending 30-35 hours on studying every week. Some weeks can be more busy than others of course.

In high school I didn't study much at all outside of classes. I never felt the need to study much in the courses that interested me, and in those I didn't find interesting, well I was just too lazy to do well in those, and settled for doing ok instead.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I was in IB (International Baccalaureate) Program


Oh, another IB student. *Fist bump*

I've been going to the IB through MYP (due to law enforcement this was integrated into the national system making it much more demanding than it would have been other wise), and soon to be entering the actual 2 year Diploma program. My country requires 3 years of upper secondary school, so we have a preliminary IB year, which is a notch more demanding than the national system. As chosen attendees (by the means of an entrance exam, and grades) we are expected a very high standard of work, and to really study.

I don't spend a lot of time studying as it is now. I do only the required amount of work, because I know that next year I am going to face the real deal, and have to work my ass off to get to a top university (many in our class are applying to Harvard, Oxbridge etc, but I am aiming a bit lower). I study about 0 minutes to a few hours daily, and a day before exams achieving a grade that would be an equivalent to an A in the American system (if I actually do study, and don't procrastinate instead).

Last year I devoted most of my time to studying, and ended up with a GPA of 9.8/10, which is pretty darn good. (An average student has a GPA of 7.5-8.5 at that level.) My GPA has gone down since, but it is still a strong nine. All it matters to me is that I am happy with myself, and I am.

I'm talking about high school here, nothing more


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

heraclitus said:


> I think this is one of the most important differences between Anglo-Saxon education system (which has been exported in many other parts of the world, of course) and our one: we don't give space for part-time jobs and so on. Well, I should say that I live in a country where 25-30% of young people (younger than 30, if I'm not wrong) are unemployed... This is very dangerous for the society: many of them live (and have a lot of fun) thanks to their parents, but when the supplies are cut off, they don't know what to do.


I'm in that boat as well. Most of my family outside of the US has a master's degree or doctorate. The list of schools they attended include several countries and high end schools. On the other side, I'm stuck in a school where ESOL and remedial English/Reading classes are required for NATIVE English speakers. My school happens to be a glorified high school (secondary school in Europe) which prides itself for being accredited to prepare people for jobs that won't exist in 5 years' time.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

Tzara said:


> Attended TED the top school in my country(Turkey) and probably the best in all surrounding countries. Largest in Europe bla bla... Summary: A Pretty Good School.
> I was in IB (International Baccalaureate) Program, Interestingly we took both the IB program and the National program *at the same time* because the government doesnt allow only IB programs, which doubles the workload. About %70 of the IB students failed (there are about 1000 students in every grade, at 9th grade IB students are about %50 %50 with IB/national.) and got back to the national program. We also had a scientists program for 24 top students, I deliberately failed the entrance exam to that, wouldnt want to live 4 years with total nerds (sorry) (Wouldnt be able to enter it anyways, even if I did try  lol, but why risk it )
> 
> Anyway we had to attend voluntary social work, sports and cultural activities in our extracurricular time to graduate from IB.
> ...


It was so amusing how I skimmed through the entire text without _actually_ paying attention to the name, completely stunned by how familiar all that sounded. Turns out it was after all. I attended the same school as you did. (By the way, you don't have to voluntarily dig your way out of that creepy "scientist" programme; in my generation, at least, it was sufficient to decline even if you passed the test. )

And I agree on most part. I feel repelled by the idea of studying for silly school exams and whatnot, and leave that business entirely to last day cramming and my N. That was the case in high school, and it is still precisely what I experience in university. I do, however, spare several hours everyday for self-educating purposes. So much more fulfilling, I can assure you.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> It was so amusing how I skimmed through the entire text without _actually_ paying attention to the name, completely stunned by how familiar all that sounded. Turns out it was after all. I attended the same school as you did. (By the way, you don't have to voluntarily dig your way out of that creepy "scientist" programme; in my generation, at least, it was sufficient to decline even if you passed the test. )
> 
> And I agree on most part. I feel repelled by the idea of studying for silly school exams and whatnot, and leave that business entirely to last day cramming and my N. That was the case in high school, and it is still precisely what I experience in university. I do, however, spare several hours everyday for self-educating purposes. So much more fulfilling, I can assure you.


Yeah.. umm they didnt tell us that we can decline. I'd rather be safe than risking that. I wouldnt call "self-educating purposes" studying, thats more of an entertainment, and being entertained is not in my "studying" definition. 

Anyhow, you are GenZ too, that means we you and I were in the same school at the same time, when did you graduate?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

Tzara said:


> Yeah.. umm they didnt tell us that we can decline. I'd rather be safe than risking that. I wouldnt call "self-educating purposes" studying, thats more of an entertainment, and being entertained is not in my "studying" definition.
> 
> Anyhow, you are GenZ too, that means we you and I were in the same school at the same time, when did you graduate?


^^ Agreed. Well, I know what you mean, and you have a fair point. Nevertheless, I guess I approach the concept from a polymath perspective; by definition, that falls into the category of studying. (i.e: to learn about a subject, especially in an educational course or by reading books)

Ah well, I've literally just graduated this summer. How about yourself?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> Ah well, I've literally just graduated this summer. How about yourself?


I graduated last summer  Chances are, we are also in the same university.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I graduated last summer  Chances are, we are also in the same university.


Most probably.


----------

